# Why is Adderall kind of helping?



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

I wish I could get some advice from some of the senior people on here that seem to still have their brains working ???? (like TDX and King Elliott) They both appear to have done a ton of research. I can't seem to find a doctor that has any clue about this. I just have so many questions and I'm so confused.
I have been doing TMS but I can't get them to do it on my right VLPFC. The TMS has helped my "mood" but am still having problems with my major symptoms. They are doing the location of treatment based off of my eeg that shows an overactive prefrontal cortex..... Also from what I've read this releases dopamine but I'm taking an anti-psychotic which inhibits the absorption of dopamine right.... so I feel like that's counterproductive. This is all just so very confusing. Is there anyone that can straighten this out.
And secondly I read about how some stimulants help some people. I just happen to have a handful of Adderall and decided to give it a try. It has helped a little bit with some of the symptoms, I always have intense pressure and pain in my head and it helped with that a little also it has given me a little bit of my imagination back and motivation to do things. Most days I do not even have the mental capacity to fold a load of laundry ???? I feel like this has definitely made me retarded at least I feel that way.
Thirdly I read about Lamictal helping some people. I also have a prescription for lamictal but was only able to get up to 50mg I started to experience extremely bad outwardly expressive rage... ???? I'm in the position that I cannot experience my emotions but my body seems to react to situations. 
What is it about the Lamictal that makes that work for people? Same goes for all the other meds and treatments?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Nice first line, makes it appealing. I've spent 2 years researching this and I know certain posts from two years of reading them all (or close) to have a stab at this till reinforcements make it.. I'm learning but I am no TDX or King Elliott.

Think i'll leave the first one to the big boys but i found Seroquel very anti productive, felt like it was robbing me from the good stuff and i wasn't even thinking science, it was just how it made me function but some people have found it beneficial. I went up to 600mg, was a nightmare.

Adderall and Lamictal seem like polar opposites to me.

Adderall / ADHD stimulants are often used by Neuro's actually when frontal lobe's abnormalities are shown, not sure about over activity however. In my understanding it boosts the activity, so I can see why it helps and has cured some peoples DP from what I have read. I'd push for an MRI based on your EEG, good enough reason as any. I'd also maybe drop the Addreall till you know you aren't adding to this overactivity. Someone else can chime in!

It's good you have an EEG, overactive prefrontal cortex is common and in this case just based from what i read Lamictal has been beneficial in some patients because it slows this activity down from my understanding, like most anti seizure drugs, could go into more detail but if you google Lamictal there is loads on how it blocks calcium etc.

A plan of attack that seems logical is you have a perception for lamictal based on your results hopefully, I know the rage is a major bummer, I wonder if you pushed through would the rage go? 50 is low and hopefully the anti depressant qualities will kick in when you slowly go up. I know someone who had rage (non dp) on SSRI's for a while but it faded... with any of these meds that have worked for people I always think if you haven't toughed it out for 6 months you don't know. Just my opinion.

You've mentioned the two i've read the best results with... both i am going to try in the near future.


----------

